# VOte programm  aber wie ??



## djxm (14. Sep 2010)

Hi leute ich habe ne frage ich wollte für unsere schule ein vote programm schreiben, da unser schulsprecher  an ein test programm teil nimmt. So unsere aufgabe ist ein programm zu schreiben der 100 mal oder mehr in einer minute votet  und dabei eine neue ip vergibt, gibt es schon sowas was man nur um definieren kann???  das problem ist halt das ich nur geringe kenntnisse von java habe 
wie if else anweisung und ähnliches.

PS; pls help wäre nett:bae:


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2010)

So und jetzt den ganzen Kram noch mal mit Satzzeichen und Einrückung.

PS: Eine IP wird nicht neu generiert, sondern neu zugewiesen bei Neueinwahl beim Provider.


----------



## djxm (14. Sep 2010)

so habe ich getan ^^ hoffe es ist genehm (spaß es ist nett das du dich auf meien fehler hinweisen wolltest)


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2010)

Immer noch nicht klarer was du willst. Es gibt ein Programm aber du sollst eins schreiben? Hä?


----------



## Atze (14. Sep 2010)

ja, zumindest genehmer als vorher! 

da werfen sich aber ein paar fragen auf!

wie soll den da gevoted werden? soll dein programm die votesoftware sein? wird manuell gevoted (100 mal in der minute insgesamt, also von mehreren benutzern gleichzeitig)? soll das eine art bot werden, der selbst 100 mal irgendwo einen voreingestellten vote auslöst? wenn ja, wie, an einem (java-) webservice? in einem html-formular? wem wird eine neue ip vergeben? und vor allem, was für eine? oder heißt das den provider bitten / hintergehen und durch einen disconnect oder renew-aufruf eine neue ip des votenden users erzwingen? was heißt "geringe java kenntnisse"? brauchst du nur einen wink in die richtige richtung, oder jemanden, der dein proggi schreibt?

fragen über fragen!


----------



## djxm (14. Sep 2010)

also es geht darum das meine frage war  ob es solche programme gibt die 100 mal oder mehr voten  und halt die ip neu wählt weil die seite wo man votet die ip merkt und halt von dem pc nur einmal voten kann soo um noch mal auf die frage zurück zu kommen gibt es solche programme jaa wenn nicht kann mir jemand ein struckur diagramm machen und dazu gehörige anweisung das ich mir das basteln kann ?? wäre echt nett


----------



## Atze (14. Sep 2010)

alter, satzzeichen!!!! 

also, so wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es schon einen vote, du willst nur 100 mal in der minute deinen vote absetzen? hört sich "illegal" an! ohne mich!  und ohne satzzeichen schonmal garnicht!


----------



## djxm (14. Sep 2010)

haha ihr mit euren satzzeichen ^^. Entschuldige mich dafür lerne noch neben bei und da kann ich nciht wirklich auf tipp fehler und satzzeichen achten. was es geht um ne test seite bin auf der multie media bbs in hannover im für fach informatik deshalb  diese frage. Wenn es dir nicht zu spricht dann akzeptier ichdas natürlich  das prog wir auch nicht zu missbrauch zwecken genutzt wenn es alternativen geben würde wäre ich auch mit einverstanden.:lol::lol:


----------



## XHelp (14. Sep 2010)

Eine Alternative wäre den Sinn und Zweck des Votings nicht verändern.
Generell kannst es vermutlich automatisieren. Such einfach mal nach "java httpclient" und "dsl reconnect".


----------

